# Here is a good site to look up diseases



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/symptoms.html


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Good informative site.


----------

